

Show HN: Just Launched, subscription to candies from the world. TheHoneyDay.com - mudiarto

the site is http://thehoneyday.com<p>Original idea is from bemmu (candyjapan.com), but we are targeting different market and different goals. This is the mvp version, if enough interest, we are thinking of making it like a "pandora for snacks".<p>Feedbacks and inputs are very much appreciated
======
perivamsi
It will be helpful if you specify what the candies are made of. I can imagine
people with specific tastes, vegetarians, people with allergies, etc will be
interested in knowing such details.

~~~
jeffool
I think this fellow is on to something. I can't imagine walking into a candy
store and seeing bare counters and plain walls.

I expected to see a white background with candy pouring in from the sides and
reds and yellows.

~~~
mudiarto
"apple store for candies" :) ?

But that is a good input, I will see if I can alter the layout to put more
candies picture. We are just starting, so we don't have that many pictures
yet, but as we grow, I am sure I will put more pictures based on the candies
that we sent.

~~~
jeffool
hah, actually I Googled around a bit, and I was thinking something more like
this: <http://www.jellybelly.com/>

Also, would J List be a competitor? Regardless, good luck!

------
ig1
It surprises me how many people try to build an MVP before looking at the
existing competitors :)

Graze.com has been doing a recommendation-engine driven snack delivery service
for several years now (they raised a $2.5m VC round from Octopus and DFJ) and
are making revenues in the high millions.

Graze have a pretty proven business model by this stage, but given they only
operate in the UK there's obviously the potential for someone to clone their
business in other countries.

~~~
dmc
Graze.com aren't really competition to this - same idea, different niche.

This seems to be more directed to people who like sweets and snacks, while
graze.com is centered around heath food.

~~~
ig1
Sure but they're much closer to the "Pandora for snacks" idea

------
blackboxxx
Pandora for snacks: awesome tagline and concept. This would make a great gift
for kids (of all ages).

One suggestion: change the look of your site. Add pictures of candies. Make my
eyes burn from the hot neon colors. Turn up the fun dial on the design!

~~~
mudiarto
Thank you for the input, I will see if I can do that :) ..

------
latch
target="_blank" on "see sample shipment"

WHY???!???!!

~~~
latch
Just to be more helpful

1 - Small thing, but when I click "click here for international", it'd be nice
if the FAQ entry was auto-expanded.

2 - I think you should watch Barry Schwartz TED talk on the Paradox of Choice
([http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_ch...](http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html))
before considering this suggestion...but I can't help that more choice in this
case might be better (if properly designed). Some people might want 1 package
a month, but for it to be larger (maybe they have 4 kids)..or smaller...they
might even like to pick preferences of types of candies..

3 - This might be a little far fetched, but you know what would be sweet
(HAHAH!), if X days before it shipped, I had the opportunity to include a
personal message. I could see buying this as a gift for someone special and
wanting to include a unique and personal message each time.

------
dfuhriman
Great idea. Looking forward to my first candy.

